# big problems... target anxiety!



## sitzer_31 (Oct 16, 2006)

i was wondering if anybody had any tips for me, i have always had a problem with target anxiety, i've read about it a little but still know very little about it, or how to get over the problem. 
for some reason i can't just get lined up and hold right on where i want to shoot with out hitting the release, i just get too anxious for some reason, any imput would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

A good start to beating target panic is step up to a bail (target block) and get as close as you can so you can shoot with your eyes closed and still hit the block.

1. Get in your shooting stance
2. Nock an arrow and start your draw and right before you hit full draw close your eyes
3. Hold there and feel how your body (form) feels in that position. Feel your anchor point(s), where your draw arm is&#8230;
4. Then squeeze your release the whole time holding your bow arm rock steady and allowing your release hand to fall straight back to your shoulder.
5. Repeat

What this does is get you used to what it feels like to be at full draw, hitting your anchor point(s), squeezing your release (not punching it) and holding your bow arm rock steady on target. This takes away the mind from thinking about hitting the spot you are focusing on and allowing it to think and feel your form. Do this for about 20 +- arrows then go back to shooting your target starting off at about 5-8 yards and stepping back only when you have mastered hitting your spot at short ranges. 
Another way to work on this in the field or while shooting 3D's if you start to feel target panic come on is to draw on the target, hold, and then let back down. Take a deep breath and draw hold then shoot.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Also try switching trigger fingers, this may work for you as well.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Turner gave some good advice. In addition check to see that your release fits you properly. If the trigger is close to the tip of your finger, it leads to punching. Try to set it so the trigger sets at the second knuckle. Another thing that might help is to concentrate on the spot you want to hit. You may be focusing on the pin with the target secondary. When you get close or on target you punch it off. I used to do that. Keep at it , it'll get better.


----------

